# goldenrod, milkweed, and goats



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

I have some fields I am trying to get hayable, but it will take a few seasons to get them up to par. I have oats, vetch, and timothy growing, but also a lot of goldenrod. Is this a problem for goats?

Also, I know milkweed is considered toxic, but won't the goats leave it alone unless they are starving? I won't be able to help getting a little milkweed in the hay.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Did you plant the hay field or are you letting it grow?

Goldenrod shouldn't be a problem for the goats, I would only be concerned that it woudl prevent the hay from drying down properly. Milk weed isn't as toxic as they say, my goats have eaten it without bad effects.


----------



## ksacres (Oct 30, 2007)

I don't know about goldenrod, but my goats actively seek out and consume milkweed. They love it. 

But that is fresh, I don't know anything about it dried.


----------



## ennalorac (Aug 27, 2013)

My eight year old pygmy goat has had white mucus from one nostril for a couple of weeks now. He never had it before and none of my other goats has ever had it in the past nor do they have it now. He's eating well and acting normal. Any ideas?


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

ennalorac said:


> My eight year old pygmy goat has had white mucus from one nostril for a couple of weeks now. He never had it before and none of my other goats has ever had it in the past nor do they have it now. He's eating well and acting normal. Any ideas?


I would start your own thread in the health and wellness section so you can get some responses.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I have a lot of weeds in my hay. It's usually so wet that the fields cannot have machinery on them until late July-Aiugust for a first crop. My hay is full of goldenrod (which is a great herbal medicine!), milkweed and thistle, among others. They DIVE for the weeds. I have never had a problem with them eating any of the weeds that might harm them. Milkweed certainly hasn't harmed them at all.


----------



## MissyParkerton (Nov 24, 2012)

Milkweed is considered toxic to livestock, though in the past my goats have eaten it, voraciously, and haven't had any obvious issues. I now keep them fenced out of the milkweed patch though, just incase frequent consumption could have accumulative effects...


----------

